
Show HN: Truck Does Not Exist - bilater
https://thistruckdoesnotexist.now.sh/
======
robbya
Similar to
[https://www.thispersondoesnotexist.com/](https://www.thispersondoesnotexist.com/)

~~~
bilater
Yes - that was the inspiration

------
arberavdullahu
Will it get better eventually?

~~~
bilater
With about 40K of compute - yes

